

Graphene production launched in Poland - ajuc
http://www.wbj.pl/article-64641-graphene-production-launched-in-poland.html?typ=pam

======
ajuc
Online store of the company

[http://www.grapheneshop.pl/en/products/graphene-on-
sic](http://www.grapheneshop.pl/en/products/graphene-on-sic)

[http://www.grapheneshop.pl/en/products/graphene-on-
copper](http://www.grapheneshop.pl/en/products/graphene-on-copper)

Previous news about their production method - supposedly it's cheaper and
produces bigger (and more uniform/pure) graphene waffers than other methods:
[http://phys.org/news/2011-04-team-material-
graphene.html](http://phys.org/news/2011-04-team-material-graphene.html)

